# battery charger



## tony (Nov 15, 2017)

hi to you all experts.

when on EHU is it ok/safe to have the engine battery connected to a separate charger ?

thanks all
tony


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 15, 2017)

Your ehu should run the on board charger,if it is only charging service batt and you want engine batt charged to use this cheap splitter unit,mine works a treat.
It can handle up to 16ah so if you have a 10ah on board charger you can put 5ah to each bank,there is an a/b charge wire which one is priority so it will charge the main batt first,so you pick which one.
You can also wire a switch in to divert all charge to any battery,both a/b wire connected,simple.


----------



## harrow (Nov 15, 2017)

Yes,

but please use a smart modern charger that is designed to be left connected and unattended.

Old fashioned battery chargers can over charge a battery and also raise the voltage on the vehicle too high and possibly do damage.

Old fashioned battery chargers need to be monitored and not left unattended.

:rulez::rulez::rulez:


----------



## mike w (Nov 15, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Your ehu should run the on board charger,if it is only charging service batt and you want engine batt charged to use this cheap splitter unit,mine works a treat.
> It can handle up to 16ah so if you have a 10ah on board charger you can put 5ah to each bank,there is an a/b charge wire which one is priority so it will charge the main batt first,so you pick which one.
> You can also wire a switch in to divert all charge to any battery,both a/b wire connected,simple.



Looks a nice bit of kit, can I enquire where you bought it from?
Regards Mike


----------



## Arkwright007 (Nov 15, 2017)

*Think this is what you are looking for*



mikewroe said:


> Looks a nice bit of kit, can I enquire where you bought it from?
> Regards Mike




Kemo Lead Acid Battery Split Charge Module | maplin

And only £1.80p!!


----------



## tony (Nov 15, 2017)

the EHU is not keeping the engine battery charged.

tony


----------



## colinm (Nov 15, 2017)

When on EHU some chargers are wired to put a low charge into starter battery, but others might not be wired to put any charge at all to the starter battery. Do you know how yours is (or should be wired) ?


----------



## maingate (Nov 15, 2017)

I don't know the situation with a Laika van but a lot of models also charge the engine battery when on hookup. It might help if you can find this out from your handbook or say what make the onboard charging system is. It's possible that the engine battery should be charging and you may have a fault on it.

If the engine battery is not meant to be charged up on EHU, there is nothing stopping you plugging a separate charger into one of your 240 volt sockets and charging the engine battery independantly.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 15, 2017)

tony said:


> hi to you all experts.
> 
> when on EHU is it ok/safe to have the engine battery connected to a separate charger ?
> 
> ...



I do.
I have the basic factory fitted Sargent charger feeding the vehicle battery and my leisure battery bank charged by a Ctek 8 stage intelligent charger.
Works a treat, no issues to date.


----------



## molly 2 (Nov 15, 2017)

Obanboy666 said:


> I do.
> I have the basic factory fitted Sargent charger feeding the vehicle battery and my leisure battery bank charged by a Ctek 8 stage intelligent charger.
> Works a treat, no issues to date.


. Bet  Phil has a bigger one .


----------



## alwaysared (Nov 15, 2017)

Arkwright007 said:


> Kemo Lead Acid Battery Split Charge Module | maplin
> 
> And only £1.80p!!



I don't think they're available to buy anymore, I couldn't find out how to buy one anyhow.

Regards,
Del


----------



## tony (Nov 15, 2017)

colinmd said:


> When on EHU some chargers are wired to put a low charge into starter battery, but others might not be wired to put any charge at all to the starter battery. Do you know how yours is (or should be wired) ?



to be honest I don't know how it is wired.
tony


----------



## colinm (Nov 15, 2017)

tony said:


> to be honest I don't know how it is wired.
> tony



It would be a good idea to find out what you have and what it's supposed to do, if it's something like a EBL99 then it ought to charge the starter battery, if it doesn't then either it's not been wired to do so or there is a fault.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 15, 2017)

harrow said:


> Yes,
> 
> but please use a smart modern charger that is designed to be left connected and unattended.
> 
> ...


Correct i fitted a numax 10ah with 5 stage charging with built in fan,they also do a 20ah model.
I made alloy brackets and fitted to end which held it to wall,much cheaper than buying a b2b unit or any chargers with a motorhome label and price on them.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 15, 2017)

mikewroe said:


> Looks a nice bit of kit, can I enquire where you bought it from?
> Regards Mike



I buy everything from ebay which save fuel running round the country looking for stuff which most folk have nither heard of or be bothered about,they just want to sell there stuff at inflated prices,in most cases it is the same goods rebadged.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 15, 2017)

Arkwright007 said:


> Kemo Lead Acid Battery Split Charge Module | maplin
> 
> And only £1.80p!!



Thats a good price,when i bought mine 5 years back from germany they were 25 bucks,i have been robbed.


----------



## tony (Nov 15, 2017)

according to laika when on EHU it is supposed to put a maintenance charge of 2/3 amp per hour into the engine battery.
 I will have a look in the daylight to see what make charger I got.

tony


----------



## maingate (Nov 15, 2017)

tony said:


> according to laika when on EHU it is supposed to put a maintenance charge of 2/3 amp per hour into the engine battery.
> I will have a look in the daylight to see what make charger I got.
> 
> tony



Have a look close to the engine battery, there could be at least 2 inline fuses. One of them a large maxi fuse of around 50 amps and another of 2 amps. The 2 amp fuse is part of the charging circuit (assuming it is there).


----------



## tony (Nov 16, 2017)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> What age is it as my 2004 Laika didn't charge the chassis battery on ehu



it is the laika R718 ecovip 2007.

I had a new engine battery in January 2016.
last winter it was not starting if it was idle for a couple of weeks even on EHU they said the battery was faulty & it was replaced free in January 2017.
now this winter i'm having the same problem with that battery.

tony


----------



## tony (Nov 16, 2017)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> How long are you leaving it for not being used ?
> Mine would go flat after about a fortnight



leaving it for about 2weeks.
when everything is switched off there is nothing drawing from the battery. I had it checked out.


----------



## tony (Nov 16, 2017)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Is it on the newer Fiat the x250 as I know on later models Fiat have added a battery cut off to it as so many owners had problems.



it is a fiat 2.8. not sure about X250.there is no cut off switch for the engine battery.
there is a switch for the leisure battery & another for the electric step.


----------



## colinm (Nov 16, 2017)

Electrics are a PITA to diagnose over t'intenet at best of times, let alone if the person on other end doesn't know what they've got or how it works.
All I can say is you would expect on that van, the charger to charge both batteries and that it would go at least a month of no charging without problems.


----------



## tony (Nov 16, 2017)

we had a bessecarr also on a fiat 2.8 & never had any trouble starting.
it was often up to 4 weeks or longer idle without hook up.
I have spoken to other motorhome owners & they say their engine battery holds the charge for longer than 2 or 3 weeks.
tony


----------



## blights (Nov 17, 2017)

I have on hook up and use one of these for the starter battery after getting caught out last year when I was ill did not get to the bus to give her a run and the starter went flat,I have since been using this and the starter always reads fully charged so all good . The one I have is this one AA Shop | Car Battery Solar Charger got from amazon though for 20 delivered


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 17, 2017)

blights said:


> I have on hook up and use one of these for the starter battery after getting caught out last year when I was ill did not get to the bus to give her a run and the starter went flat,I have since been using this and the starter always reads fully charged so all good . The one I have is this one AA Shop | Car Battery Solar Charger got from amazon though for 20 delivered



Total wast of money,output is to low,you would require at least 1/2 to 1 amp just to cover normal loses.in winter you will get nothing from that we toy.


----------



## tony (Nov 17, 2017)

why should I need another charger solar or otherwise.

there is a built in charger that puts in according to laika 2/3 amps per hour maintenance charge into the engine battery.

surely this should be enough ?

why then is my battery running down.

when everything is off there is nothing drawing from the battery.

the battery is not 12 months old yet.

the previous battery again was less then 12 months when it packed up.

tony


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 17, 2017)

tony said:


> why should I need another charger solar or otherwise.
> 
> there is a built in charger that puts in according to laika 2/3 amps per hour maintenance charge into the engine battery.
> 
> ...


Do get a spark to test the van alt as the rectifier may be leaking back,i have a skoda fabia in my back yard doing this,24 hrs and flat as a pancake.


----------



## tony (Nov 23, 2017)

what are the chances of the built in charger be overcharging the engine battery ?
laika say it should put in 2/3 amps per hour into the engine battery on EHU how do this sound ?
i'm no good with those figures.
if this is the problem would an isolator/kill switch on the engine battery help.
ther is a solar panel fitted on the roof.

tony


----------



## colinm (Nov 23, 2017)

Again just guessing as you haven't posted what charger the van has, but usually the chargers put most of charge into leisure battery, the charge to starter battery shouldn't overcharge it.
You appear to be clutching at straws and contemplating a bodge to try and rectify a problem, I would suggest getting it sorted by a professional.


----------



## tony (Nov 23, 2017)

colinmd said:


> Again just guessing as you haven't posted what charger the van has, but usually the chargers put most of charge into leisure battery, the charge to starter battery shouldn't overcharge it.
> You appear to be clutching at straws and contemplating a bodge to try and rectify a problem, I would suggest getting it sorted by a professional.



i phoned a motorhome repair place i got one of those b####y machines i left my name & number & guess what they never got back to me.

tony


----------



## harrow (Nov 23, 2017)

tony said:


> i phoned a motorhome repair place i got one of those b####y machines i left my name & number & guess what they never got back to me.
> 
> tony


I would use an auto electrician because they would be much better at checking out this problem.

I know it is difficult finding "good people" but a auto electrician is what you need :hammer:.

:goodluck:


----------



## tony (Dec 30, 2017)

*update*

hi i had to get a new starter .
i had it reconditioned last january. 
it seems there were parts which would not be replaced were corroded.
it is now turning over way better than it was.
fingers crossed that is the problem solved.
thanks all
tony


----------



## sparrks (Dec 30, 2017)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> How long are you leaving it for not being used ?
> Mine would go flat after about a fortnight



I'm having the same problem with an as yet undiagnosed drain on the battery.

Just reading the manual it states if leaving unused for more than *5 days* disconnect the Neg lead from the battery - 15 plate Citroen Relay


----------



## harrow (Dec 30, 2017)

sparrks said:


> I'm having the same problem with an as yet undiagnosed drain on the battery.
> 
> Just reading the manual it states if leaving unused for more than *5 days* disconnect the Neg lead from the battery - 15 plate Citroen Relay



5 days is not very long,

you would think it should last longer than that.

Well time to get you meter out and start unplugging things.

I did come across an interesting one and that was a built in dvd player that kept waking itself up, and that was due to poor software, taking its fuse out provided a cure until new software was found.

:wave:


----------



## tony (Dec 31, 2017)

sparrks said:


> I'm having the same problem with an as yet undiagnosed drain on the battery.
> 
> Just reading the manual it states if leaving unused for more than *5 days* disconnect the Neg lead from the battery - 15 plate Citroen Relay



the guy that sorted mine also said that if it is to be standing for awhile disconnect the battery even though it is not showing any discharge when he put the meter on it.

tony


----------



## Dowel (Jan 1, 2018)

alwaysared said:


> I don't think they're available to buy anymore, I couldn't find out how to buy one anyhow.



Maplin's web site says not available for delivery or collection.

If of any interest, they are available via ebay. Cheapest offer I saw is this from Rapid Electronics:

Kemo M102N Double Lead Acid Battery Charger Module £16.39 + £3.50 P&P
Kemo M102N Double Lead Acid Battery Charger Module | eBay

They have a web site but buying direct is slightly more expensive: 
Kemo M102N Double Lead Acid Battery Charger Module | Rapid Online


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 1, 2018)

hairydog said:


> These devices are essentially two high power diodes back to back, on a heatsink. No more, no less. Like a pair of electric non-return valves. So the battery with the lowest voltage gets all the charge current until it's at the same voltage as the other battery. I have one that I keep meaning to get round to fitting to the 12v output of the generator.



There for going between charger and batterys,you are thinking of a diode split block which is after alt,thats whats fitted to my bus from new and it can handle hugh amps where as the kemo can only take 16 ah which is ok after a numax 10ah charger.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 1, 2018)

hairydog said:


> No, I can assure you that what I have is exactly this device, which IS just two diodes. Current can flow from the in to either of the outs, but not the other way.



Have you opened one up,it can only transfar 16ah max through it , will not handle high amps from alt.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 1, 2018)

hairydog said:


> Yes, I did look inside a few years ago.
> The docs that come with it (which are not to hand) say how many amps it will take with and without an additional heatsink, but I think it is about 15A as it is, 30A with a big enough heatsink. Not a problem for me: the generator's 12v output is only 10A.


My alt states 90ah,anyway i have my unit after the numax charger as in picture,


----------

